# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #8690 karlos, Άνω Πατήσια

## bedrock

*#8690 Karlos, Άνω Πατήσια
~Κατάσταση κόμβου~*

*1 bb @A* με *Gounara*
*1 bb @A* με *foobar*
*1 bb @A* με *space*


rb1:mikrotik rb 112
rb2:mikrotik rb 133
Dedicated mikrotik router σε Pc με quagga που έχει αναλάβει το routing εξολοκλήρου με vlans
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
node id: 8690
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karlos

Σας επισυνάπτω τα αποτελέσματα από το σημερινό scan  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

κανείς ρε παιδιά που να έχει κάνα if????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Υπομονή επιμονή ... τα γνωστά  ::  !!

----------


## johns

Eviawind 6980 

Awmn-6980 scan for bb συχνότητα 5600

Πιάτο στημένο περίπου προς τα εκεί 

john-s

----------


## bedrock

φίλε johns δυστυχώς δεν βλέπει καθόλου ηράκλειο ....Πάντως αν θες γύρνα το προς καματερό γιατί ο poseidwn έχει ελεύθερο interface και μπορεί να στο γυρίσει άμεσα...

----------


## bedrock

```
awmn_4875_Fencer
awmn_ataraxos_1401
awmn-1397 
skorpinaAP
awmn 3936 sv1fzz
awmn-34
awmn-1974-tlogic 
awmn-3990-AP
awmn-516 
awmn-2177_thcp
awmn-2334-AP 
awmn-3239-special
awmn-4875-fencer
awmn-2841 
awmn-6308AP
```

Aυτά πιάσαμε από το τελευταίο scan...

Εξοπλισμός έχει αγοραστεί..

Και εκπέμπει και AP με ssid awmn-8690-karlos...

----------


## ryloth

Yπάρχει φίλος μου κόμβος nikoscat 7808,
είναι πελάτης στον fencer και δίπλα του στα 200μ.

Δεν έχει γενικά καλή οπτική αλλά βλέπει προς γαλάτσι & βόρεια πρός μαρούσι ηράκλειο κλπ....
Θα κάνουμε ακόμα ένα σκάν και εάν τα αποτελέσματα είναι ενθαρρυντικά
λέμε να το γυρίσουμε σε κόμβο ΒΒ 
το ένα λινκ να βγεί προς γαλάτσι και το άλλο πετρούπολη να συνδεθεί μαζί του καποιος απο την περιοχή μας.

Εάν βρούμε τα υλικά , κυρίως feeders θα προχωρήσουμε άμεσα στα έργα 
 ::

----------


## bedrock

oκ αναμένουμε!!!αν βλέπει τον ουρανοξύστη στο πάτημα γαλατσίου τότε συγουρα υπαρχει οπτικη...!!!

----------


## bedrock

Σήμερα ανέβηκε το dlinkaki 900+ ταράτσα με omni 8db handmade ως beacon point.....

Ρίχτε κάνα scan μπας και πιάσετε τπτ....

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και όπως ανέφερα εξοπλισμός υπάρχει και περιμένει...

----------


## GeeJay

καλημέρα

Karlos είμαι πολύ κοντά σου (130m) και μετά απο scan που κάναμε πριν καμια εβδομάδα σε βρήκα με άριστα νούμερα (-56dBm)

Αυτη την στιγμή κοιτάω να μπω ως client. 
Ο κόμβος σου παίζει κανονικά ?  ::  

ΜΦΧ

----------


## bedrock

O κόμβος είναι σε αναζήτηση bb link... 

 ::   ::

----------


## christopher

Ρε παιδιά ο ataraxos είναι στα 5.8km και τον πιάνετε με -66 ???????
Με τι κάνατε το σκανάρισμα? Με πιάτο 120αρι?

Πείτε στο Nikpet να το χαμηλώσει ρεεεεε!!!!  ::

----------


## bedrock

με andrew 24ara και cisco lmc 342...

Κανά ιf έχεις ελεύθερο????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

χα χα χα ... κατευθείαν στο ψητό!  ::   ::   ::  

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω if ελεύθερο. Μόλις ανέβουν λίγο τα οικονομικά θα κοιτάξω να βάλω άλλο ένα. Κοίτα από την πλευρά που είναι ο ryloth. Κάτι μπορεί να παίξει από εκεί.  ::

----------


## ryloth

το λινκ θα το βγάζαμε μαζί του , αλλά δυστυχώς θα προσθέσουμε ακόμα ένα κόμβο στην ατελείωτη αλυσίδα που δεν βγάζει πουθενά,
κρεμόμαστε απο το λινκ awpnet-fencer πάνω απο 10 άτομα.
Γιαυτό ψάχνουμε και το καλύτερο να βγούμε σε κάποιο κόμβο που είναι ήδη στο awmn.
Eάν βρεί άλλο 1 ο κάρλος , απο εμάς είναι ΟΚ

----------


## bedrock

Προς το παρόν έχει ένα client-bb καπως τεσπα με τον κόμβο thcp....

Σε b πάντα...

Αν βγεί link θα ανοίξει και το bgp...

----------


## karlos

Παιδιά περιμένω δυο καρτούλες cm9 απο τον dti.Επίσης απο βδομάδα θα βαλω και την omni γιατι δεν μπόρεσα πιο πριν.Όποιος θελει και ενδιαφέρεται ας ριξει κανένα σκανάρισμα..  ::   ::

----------


## GeeJay

Ενδεχομένως να κάνω πάλι scan αυτές τις ημέρες. Θα σου πω τι βγάζω. Ούτως η άλλως και την προηγούμενη φορα που scanαρα σε έπιανα πολύ καλα. Αντε forca παιδιά να βρεθεί κανα bb για να βρούμε το φώς μας..  ::

----------


## bedrock

Λοιπόν εξοπλισμός μαζεύεται και θα είναι όλα οκ μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα...

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Aγοράστηκε hagger ,το pc είναι ready to go και έχουμε 3 πιάτα ,4 κάρτες ,καλώδια, ιστούς και τα ρέστα μου!!!

Υπάρχει κανείς που να ενδιαφέρετε για bb-linki???  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Bedrock για μίλα με spooky.... από όσο ξέρω έχει i/f ελέυθερο
αλλά και το link του με abdul δεν παιζει εδω και πολύ καιρό
(ο karlos εναι ενδιαμεσά τους σχεδον)
Το θέμα είναι αν εχει οπτική με spooky.... δεν είδα την omni του 
Νεκτάριου στην λίστα...
Το καλό θα ηταν να εβγαζες και με fenster ή ryloth γιατι μου φέρνουν 
πολυ traffic τα παιδια από το fenster-awpnet-tsap-manoskol
και θα μοιραζονταν τα πράγματα  ::

----------


## karlos

Έβαλα και εικόνα.
Τα ονόματα που βάζω ειναι εκείνα που έχω πολύ καλή ορατότητα.Πιο καλή απ'όσο φαίνεται.

----------


## karlos

Έχω αγοράσει 2 cm9 και 2 cm6.Τέλειωσα το ταρατσοpc μου.Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται εδώ είμαστε!!  ::

----------


## karlos

Απο τωρα και στο εξης λειτουργει ap  ::   :: 
ειμαι ετοιμος για 2 link.

----------


## bedrock

έτοιμο το haggeroπισο καθώς και 2 πιατάκια και ένα d-link900+ σε ρόλο του ΑΡ !!!!!


ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΕ BB-LINKS !!!ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ

----------


## bedrock

Λοιπόν όλα έχουν στηθεί και περιμένουν μνηστήρες...

Σε λίγες μέρες θα ανοίξει bgp με τον κόμβο Thcp και έτσι κατοχυρωθεί το ένα Link. To επόμενο είναι κατά 70 % με τον babba και μας μένει ένα ακόμη interface ...(Οχι πως δεν θα βγάλουμε άλλα ::   ::   ::   :: ).

Έχουμε τέλεια οπτική με χαϊδάρι, λίγο από αιγάλεω,περιστέρι ψηλά και πετρούπολη τέλεια!!!!

Άϊντε να δούμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## GeeJay

Καλησπέρα. 
Πότε με το καλό θα μπορείς να δεχτείς client?  ::  Αντε γιατι είμαστε τοσο κοντα που σε πιάνω μέχρι και με το wireless του laptop.  ::  
σκέψου απο την ταράτσα μου τι θα γίνεται... Το κακό είναι οτι ενώ είμαστε 150m περίπου μακρύα και έχω ίδιο ύψος με εσένα , απο την ταράτσα μου πρός τα δυτικά δεν βλέπω τόσο καθαρά όσο εσυ.

----------


## bedrock

Yπομονή !!!

Μέχρι τέλος του μήνα θα ναι όλα ready to go....

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Γιώργο και Δημήτρη, μιλήστε με panpan έχει 2 ελεύθερα if αν θυμάμαι καλά και ψάχνει και αυτός bb-links.

Σήμερα κατά τις 4 θα πάω σπίτι του να τα πούμε, οπότε αν προλάβουμε μπορεί να κάνουμε και ένα scan προς την περιοχή σας. Μένει Περιστέρι.

----------


## bedrock

Για ρίχτε ένα scanarismataki να δούμε τι πουλιά θα πιάσετε!!!!

----------


## bedrock

Eχθές βγήκε το πρώτο bblinki με τον κόμβο 2177...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Υπάρχουν 2 ifs ακόμη που περιμένουν μνηστήρες!!!!!

----------


## karlos

Βρίσκεται 300 μέτρα απτον Ουρανοξύστη των πατησίων Προς Ν.χαλκηδόνα....

Υπάρχει τέλεια θέα προς Χαιδάρι -Αιγάλεω -Πετρούπολη...

Ψάχνω για 2 ακόμα bb.Επικοινωνία μέσω pm σε εμένα ή στον bedrock

----------


## karlos

Aπό σήμερα λειτουργεί ένα *if σε ap-bridge mode* στους 5600 σε κάθετη πόλωση. Κοιτάζει προς Αιγάλεω μεριά με ssid awmn-8690-karlos-bb. 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GeeJay

Karllos,
Με το wireless του Laptop στην αυλή μου έχω λήψη -70dBm  ::   ::  
Με "ψήνει" κανονικά η omni σου!
Ούτε κεραία στην ταράτσα δεν θέλω μου φαίνεται...

----------


## karlos

Φαντάσου να βάλεις και πιάτο...Με μια ματιά που έριξα στην ταράτσα μου προς τα εσένα εχω πεντακάθαρη οπτική.Ανέβα καμία ταράτσα...δεν γίνεται...θα τα δεις τα πιάτα και την ομνι!!  ::   ::  (Α! και ειναι Karlos..  ::   ::  )

----------


## GeeJay

Kalros,ok  ::  

Τα πίατα και την omni τα έχω δει και απο την ταράτσα μου πεντακάθαρα , αφου είμαστε καμια 130m απόσταση αλλα καί απο κάτω αφου περνάω συχνά έξω απο το σπιτι σου όταν βγάζω βόλτα το σκύλο!!  ::   ::   ::  
Αντε να συνδεθούμε να δούμε καμία άσπρη μέρα!  ::

----------


## karlos

Πάρε εξοπλισμό και εδω είμαστε...  ::

----------


## karlos

Για του λόγου το αληθές...!!!  ::   ::

----------


## karlos

Aπό σήμερα λειτουργεί και *ap με ssid awmn-8690-karlos*. Όποιος θέλει ας κάνει τις δοκιμές του!

Παρακαλώ πλέον ας μεταφερθεί στους ενεργούς AX/BX κόμβους.

----------


## karlos

> Eχθές βγήκε το πρώτο *bblinki με τον κόμβο 2177*...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Υπάρχουν 2 ifs ακόμη που περιμένουν μνηστήρες!!!!!


Το υπενθυμίζω σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται....

----------


## GeeJay

karlos, μιας και είναι έτοιμο το ap, θα παρω οτι εξοπλισμο θέλω ακόμα για να κάνουμε καμια δοκιμη. (εκτός αρχικά αν βαλω τον φορητό με την κάρτα να συνδεθω δοκιμαστικα!!  ::   ::  )

----------


## karlos

το ap ειναι έτοιμο!  ::   ::  
αν θέλεις να παίξεις με καρτουλα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν θα παίζεις καλα...  ::   ::

----------


## karlos

Ο κόμβος ειναι down εδω και μια βδομάδα..  :: (λείπω διακοπές).Απο την τετάρτη που γυρίζω θα ανέβει πάλι....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karlos

ο κομβος ειναι και παλι up! Αντε ρε παιδια τι θα γινει....θα βγαλουμε κανενα link!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ONikosEimai

Παρακολούθα αυτό το meeting, μήπως και σε ενδιαφέρει inet ή wireless

----------


## karlos

Ανακεφαλαιωνω οτι εχω 2 διαθεσιμα if και εξοπλισμο για 2 links.Βλεπω Πετρουπολη,Αιγαλεω,Χαιδαρι.οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου το πει..

----------


## NiKoSaEi

δωσε μας λιγο χρονο θα προσπαθησουμε απο jimi,kats μηπως βγει κατι  ::

----------


## karlos

Βγηκε με επιτυχια το link σε Α με gounara  ::   :: 
και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## karlos

Αυτην την στιγμη ψαχνω για ενα δευτερο link με αιγαλεω ή πετρουπολη που να εχει ορατοτητα με γαλατσι.εξοπλησμος υπαρχει.
οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου πει..

----------


## karlos

Σήμερα παρέα με τον Bedrock έγινε τρελό ξεσκαρτάρισμα στον κόμβο... Αλλαγή κεραιοσυστημάτων και εγκατάσταση 2 ου routerboard καθώς και εγκατάσταση dedicated mikrotik router σε Pc με quagga που έχει αναλάβει το routing εξολοκλήρου με vlans  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Eπίσης βγήκε και Link με τον φίλτατο foobar!!!

----------


## gounara

> Σήμερα παρέα με τον Bedrock έγινε τρελό ξεσκαρτάρισμα στον κόμβο... Αλλαγή κεραιοσυστημάτων και εγκατάσταση 2 ου routerboard καθώς και εγκατάσταση dedicated mikrotik router σε Pc με quagga που έχει αναλάβει το routing εξολοκλήρου με vlans         
> 
> Eπίσης βγήκε και Link με τον φίλτατο foobar!!!



Με το καλό 
Περιμένω να σε ξαναδώ connected
Χαιρετίσματα στο bedrock

----------


## Acinonyx

Καλορίζικα!  ::

----------


## karlos

βγηκαν με επιτυχεια link με foobar και link με τον φιλο space.  ::   ::

----------


## karlos

News news news! Μέσα στην εβδομάδα στήθηκε σε ένα firenas μαζί με τον Bedrock, debian 4.0 και τρέχει dns, apache, php & mysql, cacti, smokeping και asterisk...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Φιλε μου κατι δεν παει καλα με τα routes
σε βλεπω μονο με 1 
Για κοιταξε το
μετα την αναβαθμιση

----------


## gounara

> Φιλε μου κατι δεν παει καλα με τα routes
> σε βλεπω μονο με 1  αυτο ακυρο
> Για κοιταξε τομετα την αναβαθμιση



και απο σημερα χαλασε υπερβολικα το σημα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> Φιλε μου κατι δεν παει καλα με τα routes
> σε βλεπω μονο με 1  αυτο ακυρο
> Για κοιταξε τομετα την αναβαθμιση
> 
> 
> 
> και απο σημερα χαλασε υπερβολικα το σημα



Μετά απο την χθεσινή βροχή το σήμα χάλασε απελπιστικά 

Μήπως 'εχεις πάρει νερό  ::

----------


## gounara

signal strenth -87 from -50 
please do something

----------


## gounara

Το σήμα καπως εφτιαξε αλλα πρεπει να εχει κολλησει το ρουτερ 
εχει κλεισει το bgp 
κανε ενα reboot

----------


## gounara

> Φιλε μου κατι δεν παει καλα με τα routes
> σε βλεπω μονο με 1 
> Για κοιταξε το
> μετα την αναβαθμιση







REBOOT...................

----------


## gounara

REBOOT...................

----------


## gounara

πρεπει να σου εχει κουνηθει η κεραια 
και εχει χαλασει πολυ το σημα
και ενα reboot ειναι αναγκαιο  ::   ::

----------


## karlos

Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί ο κόμβος #8690 karlos, Άνω Πατήσια από την ενότητα Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι λόγω διάλυσης του.
Αιτία είναι η αδυναμία συντήρησης του.

----------


## Neuro

Μεταφέρθηκε από τους ενεργούς στο περιοχές και κλειδώνεται. Ας παραμείνει για ιστορικούς λόγους.  ::

----------

